# Peekaboo!



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

A shot I got of the boys last week. Yoshi looked so cute peeking out of the covers. Excuse the sheet over the couch. I put that on the micro fibre couch to keep the hair off.









I gave Chibi a bath Saturday and this was my attempt at smoothing his hair as close to him as possible with the shampoo (not an easy task nowdays, he has such a coat). Shawn snapped a shot while I was holding him before rinsing him.









This shot is from Saturday as well. We ate at a pizza place called "Father's Pizza" in Black Mountain, NC. They were watching mom eat her pizza waiting intently on a bite and thought it was a cute shot. They have their North Carolina Tarheel Sweaters on (it was a chilly day)


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww michele great pics but i love the last one its just too cute love those swet faces x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awww look at those matching sweaters!! looks so cute  i love the first pic ^_^


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

SO cute!!


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

What cute shots! Looks like 2 pizza lovers.
I had Dahlia try to grab a fry out of my hand.
They do love people food!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

yes they like people food lol. i never ever let dexter eat fries though


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

how cute!! yoshi has the prettiest coat.. i love his ear fluff.. great photos i love your boys


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys!
I myself will give them tiny bites of fries when I get the salt off of them. Potatoes are not bad for them. I give sweet potato every now again as well. That is one of the few things I will give them but only small bits as treats.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i give mine sweet potatos too and regular potatos baked or boiled but i dont believe in giving them french fries as it's fried with oils


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Oils can be very good for their coat and can play there part in health benefits as well. I know there are good oils and bad oils but in moderation I dont think it can really do any harm.


----------



## msmadison (Jul 6, 2009)

so cute! I'm sure bathing is no fun when they get fluffy.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Anything in moderation - I gave Mateo 3 fries on his birthday ( lol ).
For the month, that made a total of .003 % non-dog food.

We've been religiously following their diets and lack of treats for 7 months now.
I thought he deserved it. 

Does your drain clog when you bathe Chibi ? !


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh I love the pic of them in their little sweaters...They have the sweetest faces!!!!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

They are such cuties!

I am guilty of letting my 2 have people food once in a while. It's usually if we're having chicken or a veggie for dinner. They LOVE green beans and carrots. They have also had their fair share of fries lol. I've cut back a lot on that though.


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

guess it could've been worse..they could've had State sweaters on.... am partial to purple...VBG


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Adorable pics, i really love the last one, too cute!!
Yoshi does have some coat on him too. x
Edit:
D'oh, sorry i noticed it's Chibi with the long coat now, lol x
Why i didnt just lok at your main pic i dnt know.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks again guys! 

Actually Chibi is the long coat ;-) There is a little more to washing him but it is mostly rinsing him as his coat gets thicker and ofcourse drying him. As for the drain clogging, no I havent had any issues with that yet. 

I give green beans and carrots on occasion as well. I also will put a honey/apple cider vinegar mix on their kibble about 3 times a month. I add olive oil to their kibble periodically to. They get a nibble of bread when we are eating a sandwich.


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

oh my gosh they are adorable!
yoshis little head poking out in the first! and Chibi being bathed!! xxx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Michelle, they are darling!! You need to post more pics of your gorgeous family! They are all beautiful. Been to any shows lately with T? He is a beauty as well.

Brodysmom


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh what a pair of cuties! I love the 1st pic of them on the couch sooo cute! x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

they look soo cute in their little sweaters!!


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Brodysmom said:


> Michelle, they are darling!! You need to post more pics of your gorgeous family! They are all beautiful. Been to any shows lately with T? He is a beauty as well.
> 
> Brodysmom


He took a major reserve last month and has been consistent with reserves. We are going to the Great Dane National in Chattanooga, TN this month and there are over 700 danes entered from all over the world. It will be a lot of fun and I heard the Dane vendors come from all over so I am really looking forward to finding some unique GD related finds Thanks for asking


----------



## Waiushaoting (Jun 6, 2009)

Omg Chibi has such a fuzzy coat. So beautiful. Yoshi looks adorable peeking under the covers!


----------



## Tracilea (Jul 27, 2009)

Could they get any cuter??!! lol What precious little ones!  The last picture is priceless


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Cute pics. Chibi is gorgeous, he's got a fabulous coat. The first pic reminded me of one I took earlier this summer.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Very cute....Jasper's dad is a huge Tar Heals fan and he thinks
the pics are cool too


----------



## TRuiz83 (Oct 7, 2009)

Too Cute!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

That first pic is just so cute! Chibi really has a gorgeous coat! I love how they are both just waiting for their bite of pizza. Lol.


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww Such a Cute Pair you have


----------

